# Are there circles in Wing Chun



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

Are there circles in Wing Chun. Or are the moves linear?

What about Huen Sau and C-step?

Do any of the Linear movements call circle body movements or smaller circles with in the wrist elbow or hand motion?


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 19, 2008)

There are many circles in Wing Chun and triangles . Both the circle and the triangle are very strong structures that can withstand a lot of pressure . 

I suppose the obvious one would be the act of rotating from Tan Sau to Bong Sau and vice versa . The Fook Sau is also a circular move , the Fook Sau be it rotating up or down scribes a circular path . 

Then there is pivoting which is also circular , because in effect you have turned your whole body into a circle by rotating your body as one unit enabling you to generate a lot of power . 

Think of various types of large machinery they use devices like flywheels which can spin very fast to produce massive amounts of energy , it is pretty much the same principle at work . 

I'm sure there are many other hand structures that I didn't mention that also use circular motion .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes in away its interesting because the Fist or strike is moving on a linear straight line path. But other parts of the body or arm is moving in a circle. Its like the projectory line is straight but the motion of wrist, elbow or sometimes hand is circular. But amazingly you still have same results. I believe the circle motion is relation to Chi being circle through out the body as well...


Whats your opinion?




mook jong man said:


> There are many circles in Wing Chun and triangles . Both the circle and the triangle are very strong structures that can withstand a lot of pressure .
> 
> I suppose the obvious one would be the act of rotating from Tan Sau to Bong Sau and vice versa . The Fook Sau is also a circular move , the Fook Sau be it rotating up or down scribes a circular path .
> 
> ...


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 19, 2008)

Great question!  I have always found circles in TKD (YES!  Blasphemy, eh?).  Especially after training in Kung Fu!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

I find it all very interesting. I actually discovered the Circles when I practicing one day. Looking at Chain Punches, Sil Lim Tao and Dan Chi Sau. Then from the point I started looking at all the techniques and realize that they all have smaller circles. really incredible stuff.





hkfuie said:


> Great question! I have always found circles in TKD (YES! Blasphemy, eh?). Especially after training in Kung Fu!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 20, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Yes in away its interesting because the Fist or strike is moving on a linear straight line path. But other parts of the body or arm is moving in a circle. Its like the projectory line is straight but the motion of wrist, elbow or sometimes hand is circular. But amazingly you still have same results. I believe the circle motion is relation to Chi being circle through out the body as well...
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion?


 
Your description of chainpunching makes me think of a piston, like in an engine?

I see circles in chi sau, wrist rolls, C-stepping. dan chi a triangle maybe, pivoting, chi gurk and yap gurk.  I think that at a more advanced student or/sifu in Wing Chun would notice more circles than a beginner student.


----------



## profesormental (Dec 20, 2008)

Greetings.

There are only circles and ellipses if you really look at it anatomically...

So yeah, there are MANY circular movements in Wing Chun.

Remember that economy of motion is not only closest weapon to closest target.

Economy of Motion is closest EFFECTIVE, EFFICIENT and OPTIMAL weapon path to viable, effective target.

This is important to think about.

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

Excellent response!




profesormental said:


> Greetings.
> 
> There are only circles and ellipses if you really look at it anatomically...
> 
> ...


----------

